# DIV Popup



## fUnKuCh3n (23. August 2006)

Moin,

Ich habe folgendes Problem,
bei dem Versuch ein DIV "Popup" zu machen was sich automatisch oeffnet wenn man eine Datei hochladen will, versuch ich dieses Div popup in der Breite Zentriert darzustellen. Leider ist es mir bis jetzt nicht gelungen. Nun ist mein Frage wie bzw. was ich aendern muss damit dieses Popup sich in der Breite Zentriert Oeffnet. Hier mein Script:

<div id='popup' style='display:none; position:absolute; top:200px; left:200px;'>
<img src='images/banner.jpg' alt='Wait' border='0'>
</div>

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Maik (23. August 2006)

Wenn das DIV eine feste Breite besitzt, kannst du es mit folgenden Möglichkeiten probieren:


```
div#popup {
display: none;
width: 400px;
margin: 0 auto;
}
```


```
div#popup {
display: none;
position: absolute;
left: 50%;
width: 400px;
margin-left: -200px; /* negative Hälfte von width:400px */
}
```
Da es hier um die CSS-Positionierung eines Elements geht, verschiebe ich den Thread mal in das entsprechende Board.


----------

